# Samhain, Mitzi and Psi



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Samhain - 7yrs old, lives with us in Tennessee










Mitzi - 19 yrs old, lives with my parents in Canada










Psi - 11 week old kitten, lives with us in Tennesse and drives us nuts!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Holy fat cat! What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

You have NO idea how big she was!!! This picture was from about 3 years ago and a little smaller than she was at her max. She has since lost some weight and looks like a normal cat but has a lot of extra skin. She is the sweetest cat ever and I love her to death!

Thanks for looking at my "kids"! 

tanyuh


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Awww, what cuties!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Wow! I agree with Bengalsownme... HOLY FAT CAT!.. Mitzi is real big... I guess they get a little puffy 'round the belly when they get older like their human friends.. hehe Hmmm... :wink:


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Very purrty!! Mitzi looks really good for her age! She is built a lot like my Mitzi, with the little extra pudge and the fat pad on her tummy. :lol: :)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks! I miss Mitzi so much. I love her to death. She is such a neat cat. I wish I would have taken her down here to live with me 7 years ago...

My mom has a constant battle with her fur. My mom is a neat freak and Mitzi sheds like crazy and my brother is allergic. We have tried giving Mitzi a special chair but she insists on sitting somewhere else, hehe. And when we have a family party at the house, there always has to be an extra chair for Mitz because she *has* to be in the centre of attention. If my mom tries to shoo her away she just WAILS. She loves people but she hates other animals, especially cats. She had one friend when she was little though, a beautiful black lab named Metaxa. We lived in a row of six townhouses and she would chase him all around the houses and then they would switch and he would chase her. They did this day after day until Metaxa was dog-napped right out of his yard, boo hoo. It was very sad and Mitzi missed him..

Thanks for looking! I am a little homesick right now so I like to think about Mitzi and now I can talk to people about her who will actually listen!! Hehehe.

tanyuh


----------

